# FOCAL ACCESS 165AS 16.5cm 6.5" 2-Way Component Speakers on EBay



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just bought a set of these speakers here FOCAL ACCESS 165AS 16.5cm 6.5" 2-Way Component Speakers 120W Door Speakers NEW | eBay

Does anyone know if these are for real? I hope they are. 

If anyone bought a set of these, please let me know what you think.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Those are fakes.
If you search them on eBay, there is a handful of Chinese sellers who all list them for around $150.00
A genuine set typically sells for more than double that price. 
And all these Chinese sellers use the exact same pictures on their listing.

As far as; _'how do they sound'_... I hate to say it, but I bet they sound just as good as genuine.
They're a replica of the original. Probably built in the same factory as the original.

You bought fakes. But for $150.00 you won't likely find a better sounding speaker.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Just curious - is there any way to tell the fakes from the real thing?


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

$$$$


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

You could always try ordering from Germany. I've bought both Focal and Mosconi products from Car Feature.

Looks like that set is USD 158.70 total with shipping.









Focal Performance Access 165AS - 16,5cm Composystem : Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto


Focal Performance Access 165AS - 16,5cm Composystem : Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto



www.amazon.de


----------



## Rake (Feb 4, 2021)

ballz50401 said:


> You could always try ordering from Germany. I've bought both Focal and Mosconi products from Car Feature.
> 
> Looks like that set is USD 158.70 total with shipping.
> 
> ...


are these from the Amazon.de website knock offs?


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

Rake said:


> are these from the Amazon.de website knock offs?


No, they are just cheaper ordering direct from Europe. Shipping costs drive up the price. I've ordered from here a couple times. carfeature.de - Car Hifi Shop mit Einbau Service


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

RandyJ75 said:


> I just bought a set of these speakers here FOCAL ACCESS 165AS 16.5cm 6.5" 2-Way Component Speakers 120W Door Speakers NEW | eBay
> 
> Does anyone know if these are for real? I hope they are.
> 
> ...



Hey, I just took out a 1 year old set _(replaced with Focal Utopia 165W-XP) _that I plan to put up for sale here on the weekend,,,


----------



## Rake (Feb 4, 2021)

Well I went with the focal ps165fe but the credit card I have on Amazon doesn’t seem to work. Is there an issue with international payments using credit cards from the states? What method do you usually use?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Rake said:


> Well I went with the focal ps165fe but the credit card I have on Amazon doesn’t seem to work. Is there an issue with international payments using credit cards from the states? What method do you usually use?


Chances are your CC provider saw you live in the USA and declined a charge made overseas, better to call your CC company directly first and explain what you are doing...


----------



## Rake (Feb 4, 2021)

I did that. Called my bank and they know it's not a fraudulent purchase. It seems like it's something on the amazon.de website. The US Amazon said I would need to speak with them and they don't have support that speaks english! anyway I chatted with them where they do translate and they will look into my issue. I have contacted the dealer directly to see if I can just pay them and skip amazon. Does anyone see a problem with that in any way? I'm upgrading to the Focal 165FEs


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

I believe you can pay with PayPal here:









Focal PS165FE Flax EVO - 16.5cm Compo


Besonderheiten: Flax-Sandwich-Membran, TMD-Sicke, TAM-Hochtöner, absenkbarer Hochtonpegel, Lautsprechergitter im Lieferumfang Frequenzgang: 60…




www.carfeature.de


----------



## Rake (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks. I’ve been to that website and if Amazon can’t figure out the issue I’ll go directly to carfeature. As a side note I’ll still have to contact carfeature directly bcs when I tried to buy them using the PayPal on their website (same as you linked) it took me to PayPal but it didn’t link to the items I wanted to purchase like it normally does. So just a little bit more work to process the payment but I’ll get there. I’ll post up when I get it all figured out


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

You can check the serial #"s on focals web site for knock offs.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Support | Focal America


Focal America - Manufacturer of high quality mobile audio speakers, subwoofers, amplifiers, and other audiophile accessories.




www.focal-america.com


----------



## Rake (Feb 4, 2021)

As promised I'm updating about my order. It came perfect from Germany, sold by Car-Media Store not Car feature (I couldn't get it shipped from them using Amazon). Somehow, the payment ended up going thru a couple days later, as I was trying to buy direct from car feature, so I'm glad I hadn't gotten that far or I'd have two sets. I paid for faster shipping and they got here in a week which is just amazing. I checked the serial number on focal's website and they are legit. Can't wait to get them installed. I ended up purchasing PS165FE


----------

